# How to make a photo flipping book?



## BallonChan (Jul 8, 2010)

I find this very interest
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9_k5TYA7SQ[/ame]
can anyone tell me how to make a photo flipping book like this?
what equipment do I need?
Thanks


----------



## flyingember (Jul 8, 2010)

it's a book with tension put on the spine and pages in opposite directions.  when you release the tension on the pages they flip

this is not a special kind of book, it's just a paperback with a stiff cover and spine that works well to do this.  you can do the same thing with most paperback books to various degrees


----------



## BallonChan (Jul 9, 2010)

Thx,but how am i suppose to photo shoot pictures that can move like this


----------



## LCARSx32 (Jul 9, 2010)

Take a picture. Move camera.  Take another picture.  Move camera.  Take another picture...  I think you get the idea.

Google "How to do Stop Motion video".  It's the same process, but rather than compiling the images into a video, you print (or develop) them and flip them like a flip book.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 3, 2012)

LCARSx32 said:


> Take a picture. Move camera.  Take another picture.  Move camera.  Take another picture...  I think you get the idea.
> 
> Google "How to do Stop Motion video".  It's the same process, but rather than compiling the images into a video, you print (or develop) them and flip them like a flip book.



I think it goes more like take a picture move subject. not the other way around but I cant view youtube at work so i dont really know.


----------

